# Indian In Cairo



## Sujith-Thomas

Hello People,

Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you. 

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you.
> 
> Thanks.




Hi and welcome to the forum,

Yes there are lots of Indians around but I don't think they use the forum.you 
There is an Indian cricket team.. I suggest you contact your embassy and see if they run any social clubs etc

Maiden


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Thanks Maiden, Would you by any chance know of any social clubs around here? Since the past 2 days that I have been here, I haven't seen another Indian here. Was roaming the Mall attached to the hotel for over an hour and was so disappointed. We Indians are not used to not meeting our kind no matter where we are. Looks like I bit a bit more than I can chew. A Cricket team sounds promising.. At least the team will have 11


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Thanks Maiden, Would you by any chance know of any social clubs around here? Since the past 2 days that I have been here, I haven't seen another Indian here. Was roaming the Mall attached to the hotel for over an hour and was so disappointed. We Indians are not used to not meeting our kind no matter where we are. Looks like I bit a bit more than I can chew. A Cricket team sounds promising.. At least the team will have 11




Sorry I have no idea as I don't live in that area but Bat and Lanson who post here know the area and they may be able to help.

Failing that I could point you to a restaurant where the chef is an Indian women in partnership with her husband but that is in Mohandiseen.


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s.... your homeland buddies may be at work and you might get better luck on Friday


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Mohandiseen, is this place far from the hotel? Could you name the restaurant as well.

Thanks for all the help Maiden, you have been very kind. 

Hopefully someone might hear the distress call by friday and get in touch  Till then, let me look around


----------



## MaidenScotland

Mohandiseen is about 30 minutes on a good day from your hotel... the name of the restaurant escapes me but it is just off Midan Aswan however I am going out on Thursday morning to Maadi and there is a women there who sells Indian food, I will ask her if she knows anyone who plays cricket etc. There is also a very famous restaurant down at the pyramids very expensive but the chef there is Indian and the receptionist is too... 

Maiden


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Lol, thanks for the help, Maiden. Let me try with the concierge at the hotel. This information should be good enough to get me to the restaurant. Maadi sounds like a good place to stay. My office is providing me a place in Al Rehab(Have not seen it yet). But the Indian Lady with the Indian food sounds too good to ignore


----------



## Ktduggal

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Lol, thanks for the help, Maiden. Let me try with the concierge at the hotel. This information should be good enough to get me to the restaurant. Maadi sounds like a good place to stay. My office is providing me a place in Al Rehab(Have not seen it yet). But the Indian Lady with the Indian food sounds too good to ignore


Hi Sujith! Welcome to Egypt ... Me and my husband just moved to Cairo last month as well ... At the moment we are putting up at the Conrad but moving soon to Maadi... We have noticed that there aren't many Indians around , atleast we haven't come across any so far ... and another thing, language is a big problem .. 
I would suggest , pick up some survival arabic if you can ... 
By the way, forgot to mention ... we are Indian ..
Let me know , if you need any help / have any questions ... this forum is excellent as well !
Cheers...


----------



## Ktduggal

Ktduggal said:


> Hi Sujith! Welcome to Egypt ... Me and my husband just moved to Cairo last month as well ... At the moment we are putting up at the Conrad but moving soon to Maadi... We have noticed that there aren't many Indians around , atleast we haven't come across any so far ... and another thing, language is a big problem ..
> I would suggest , pick up some survival arabic if you can ...
> By the way, forgot to mention ... we are Indian ..
> Let me know , if you need any help / have any questions ... this forum is excellent as well !
> Cheers...


Also, the indian restaurant in Mohandiseen is called Kandahaar , located at Sphinx square ....


----------



## bat

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello welcome bat here,
Not asking about your faith but st clares church has a few Indians who worship there.
If you are interested you could go along If not for service but this weekend there's coffee morning if your interested, will ask a bit more just to make sure, and el rehab, compound of all nations, with lots of meetings as in coffee mornings.
Bat


----------



## Lanason

There is a great Indian restaurant at the Karvin Hotel in Heliopolis about 10 mins from your hotel.

The Holiday Iinn city stars has an Indian restaurant but expensive - average food quality.

I live in Rehab if you need any info let me know - or if you fancy a Costa :tea:


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Hi,

Surely wasn't expecting this kinda support. makes it even more easier to get going. 

ktduggal:
Heyyyyyy.... nice to finally find someone  Thanks for the info on the restaurant. will surely check it out..... I have no idea where Maadi is.Well, for questions my wife wanted to know about groceries and she has been haggling me ever since Ive been here to make sure its easy to find a huge list of indian grocery stuff that she has emailed me...and I do not know the difference between salt and atta. Not to mention that i am as lazy as an ass to boot....so dont wanna do it. If you could let me know of 2 or 3 things that are not easily available i could get her off my back....Guess with you still staying at a hotel, you might have not looked into this angle yourself.

Bat:
Where is this church tat you speak of located? Could you also let me know the time the service starts I might be able to catch it. Thanks a ton Bat

Lanason :

Thanks for the invite on the Costa...Sounds nice....You are going to be my new best friend when I move into Rehab....probably by the end of this month  ......... is rehab a good place to stay......I could move to Maadi and hassle ktduggal instead.. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

The concierge at the hotel told me abt the Holiday Inn Indian Restaurant.....I am planning on checking it out tomorrow....will give you my inputs by the end of tomorrow. The Heliopolis restaurant is also now on my list.


----------



## PoleDancer

S-T

With apologies for hi-jacking your thread a little . . . 

I suspect I may not be the only Brit here who is missing easy access to Indian food and groceries / ingredients. Indian food ingredients (or at least the British interpretation thereof) are typically part of the precious cargo that comes out in British expats' suitcases.

Whilst it sound like grocery procurement may be more Mrs S-T's role, if you do find any good sources, do let us know here. Best I have found so far is Alpha Markets (in Maadi), where there's a few pickles, chutneys etc. I suspect there must be some Indian grocers somewhere though. 

Fresh samosas, bhajis, pakora etc. would also be a treat.

I'm getting hungry now.

Oh, and of course, welcome.


----------



## MaidenScotland

PoleDancer said:


> S-T
> 
> With apologies for hi-jacking your thread a little . . .
> 
> I suspect I may not be the only Brit here who is missing easy access to Indian food and groceries / ingredients. Indian food ingredients (or at least the British interpretation thereof) are typically part of the precious cargo that comes out in British expats' suitcases.
> 
> Whilst it sound like grocery procurement may be more Mrs S-T's role, if you do find any good sources, do let us know here. Best I have found so far is Alpha Markets (in Maadi), where there's a few pickles, chutneys etc. I suspect there must be some Indian grocers somewhere though.
> 
> Fresh samosas, bhajis, pakora etc. would also be a treat.
> 
> I'm getting hungry now.
> 
> Oh, and of course, welcome.




Go to the Cook Off at the CSA in Maadi.. there is a woman there who sells Indian food, homemade samosas etc.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Surely wasn't expecting this kinda support. makes it even more easier to get going.
> 
> ktduggal:
> Heyyyyyy.... nice to finally find someone  Thanks for the info on the restaurant. will surely check it out..... I have no idea where Maadi is.Well, for questions my wife wanted to know about groceries and she has been haggling me ever since Ive been here to make sure its easy to find a huge list of indian grocery stuff that she has emailed me...and I do not know the difference between salt and atta. Not to mention that i am as lazy as an ass to boot....so dont wanna do it. If you could let me know of 2 or 3 things that are not easily available i could get her off my back....Guess with you still staying at a hotel, you might have not looked into this angle yourself.
> 
> Bat:
> Where is this church tat you speak of located? Could you also let me know the time the service starts I might be able to catch it. Thanks a ton Bat
> 
> Lanason :
> 
> Thanks for the invite on the Costa...Sounds nice....You are going to be my new best friend when I move into Rehab....probably by the end of this month  ......... is rehab a good place to stay......I could move to Maadi and hassle ktduggal instead.. Thanks for the info though.




Try Spinneys right there in the Mall, down on the ground floor.
The tip here is if you find an item that you want/need/use... buy it all up as you might not see it again for 6 months, but fresh spices are easily found here so no need to worry about that.


----------



## Ktduggal

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hi,
> 
> Surely wasn't expecting this kinda support. makes it even more easier to get going.
> 
> ktduggal:
> Heyyyyyy.... nice to finally find someone  Thanks for the info on the restaurant. will surely check it out..... I have no idea where Maadi is.Well, for questions my wife wanted to know about groceries and she has been haggling me ever since Ive been here to make sure its easy to find a huge list of indian grocery stuff that she has emailed me...and I do not know the difference between salt and atta. Not to mention that i am as lazy as an ass to boot....so dont wanna do it. If you could let me know of 2 or 3 things that are not easily available i could get her off my back....Guess with you still staying at a hotel, you might have not looked into this angle yourself.
> 
> Bat:
> Where is this church tat you speak of located? Could you also let me know the time the service starts I might be able to catch it. Thanks a ton Bat
> 
> Lanason :
> 
> Thanks for the invite on the Costa...Sounds nice....You are going to be my new best friend when I move into Rehab....probably by the end of this month  ......... is rehab a good place to stay......I could move to Maadi and hassle ktduggal instead.. Thanks for the info though.



Hey .. my no: is.... just in case ... hmm ... well, i have been to metro , spinneys and Alfa ( Maadi) .... i haven't checked for Atta as yet, but someone did tell me that its hard to find ( which i somehow found hard to believe) ... will update u when i check ... 
Where's your workplace?? i reckon , your employer has arranged Rehab for you because that is probably closer to to where you work ....
I did some research when i came and found the Zamalek and Maadi are very expat friendly ... and as my husband works in Downtown , thought Zamalek would be a good choice... but didnt find any decent apartments in Zamalek somehow... i found this great apartment in Mohandeseen , but the street noise for horrifying ....so i chose Maadi , coz its very green and peaceful, and has great apartments ... its self sufficient in terms of supermarkets, restaurants and gyms , hospitals etc etc .... 
Another thing, if you have kids .. you would probably want to consider the distance to the school as well .. any how , make a conscious decision ... think think think !!!
There is a social community called CSA in maadi , google it .... they have plenty of activities ... 
Where are you from by the way ?? It would be great to catch up for a drink sometime


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

PoleDancer said:


> S-T
> 
> With apologies for hi-jacking your thread a little . . .
> 
> I suspect I may not be the only Brit here who is missing easy access to Indian food and groceries / ingredients. Indian food ingredients (or at least the British interpretation thereof) are typically part of the precious cargo that comes out in British expats' suitcases.
> 
> Whilst it sound like grocery procurement may be more Mrs S-T's role, if you do find any good sources, do let us know here. Best I have found so far is Alpha Markets (in Maadi), where there's a few pickles, chutneys etc. I suspect there must be some Indian grocers somewhere though.
> 
> Fresh samosas, bhajis, pakora etc. would also be a treat.
> 
> I'm getting hungry now.
> 
> Oh, and of course, welcome.


You are most welcome to hijack the topic, would love to be on the good side of someone who has such an interesting nickname 

Jokes aside, thanks for the info on Alpha Markets... sounds like everything that I'll ever need is in Maadi. I might have to seriously revisit my plans on shifting to Al Rehab.

All these references of bhajjias and pakoras have ignited my appetite as well  Thanks for that


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

MaidenScotland said:


> Try Spinneys right there in the Mall, down on the ground floor.
> The tip here is if you find an item that you want/need/use... buy it all up as you might not see it again for 6 months, but fresh spices are easily found here so no need to worry about that.


I will maiden, will let you know of the findings. Hopefully, I will be able to recognize some things that we normally use.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Ktduggal said:


> Hey .. my no: is.... just in case ... hmm ... well, i have been to metro , spinneys and Alfa ( Maadi) .... i haven't checked for Atta as yet, but someone did tell me that its hard to find ( which i somehow found hard to believe) ... will update u when i check ...
> Where's your workplace?? i reckon , your employer has arranged Rehab for you because that is probably closer to to where you work ....
> I did some research when i came and found the Zamalek and Maadi are very expat friendly ... and as my husband works in Downtown , thought Zamalek would be a good choice... but didnt find any decent apartments in Zamalek somehow... i found this great apartment in Mohandeseen , but the street noise for horrifying ....so i chose Maadi , coz its very green and peaceful, and has great apartments ... its self sufficient in terms of supermarkets, restaurants and gyms , hospitals etc etc ....
> Another thing, if you have kids .. you would probably want to consider the distance to the school as well .. any how , make a conscious decision ... think think think !!!
> There is a social community called CSA in maadi , google it .... they have plenty of activities ...
> Where are you from by the way ?? It would be great to catch up for a drink sometime


Duggal, as Maiden decided to go Rambo on your post, I am unable to collect your contact number. However, in all fairness, lets not post contact information cos from what I have read in the forums thats the easiest way to be forced into changing your number. Maybe you can PM me the contact number and I could give you guys a call. (Maybe Maiden still has the snip, please please please Maiden do not keep desis away from each other  )If you do plan to come around to the City Stars Mall, please walk into the IC and ask for me. I should be around by 7ish in the evenings. We could have dinner at the desi restaurant that Lanason has spoken earlier.

I work in Al Nasr city and I have been told that Maadi and Rehab are both exactly 30 minutes drive from the office. I do not have children, therefore not worried about their education.

I am basically a Mallu from Mumbai. And the drink sounds nice.

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Duggal, as Maiden decided to go Rambo on your post, I am unable to collect your contact number. However, in all fairness, lets not post contact information cos from what I have read in the forums thats the easiest way to be forced into changing your number. Maybe you can PM me the contact number and I could give you guys a call. (Maybe Maiden still has the snip, please please please Maiden do not keep desis away from each other  )If you do plan to come around to the City Stars Mall, please walk into the IC and ask for me. I should be around by 7ish in the evenings. We could have dinner at the desi restaurant that Lanason has spoken earlier.
> 
> I work in Al Nasr city and I have been told that Maadi and Rehab are both exactly 30 minutes drive from the office. I do not have children, therefore not worried about their education.
> 
> I am basically a Mallu from Mumbai. And the drink sounds nice.
> 
> Thanks.




Sorry but we do not allow personal phone numbers, email address or physical addresses this is for your benefit as it stops unsolicited contacts


----------



## MaidenScotland

p.s... whoever told you exactly 30 minutes is lying.. there is no such thing as exactly here when dealing with traffic.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Maiden, is it possible for them to PM me the contact number? Is that a no-no as well??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Maiden, is it possible for them to PM me the contact number? Is that a no-no as well??




Certainly anyone cant contact you and supply addresses etc by p.m.. p.m means private messaging and that is exactly what it is.. only between you and the other person.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

MaidenScotland said:


> p.s... whoever told you exactly 30 minutes is lying.. there is no such thing as exactly here when dealing with traffic.


I guess they might have averaged out the trip...What would you say? How long from Nasr City to Maadi??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> I guess they might have averaged out the trip...What would you say? How long from Nasr City to Maadi??



Well.... lol I dont live out that way so would have no idea but I can tell you that a 15 minute drive one day may take you 2 hours the next.. and that is a regular occurrence. I live 20 minutes from Maadi on a Friday... any other day it takes no less than 40 minutes but usually an hour...


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

MaidenScotland said:


> Well.... lol I dont live out that way so would have no idea but I can tell you that a 15 minute drive one day may take you 2 hours the next.. and that is a regular occurrence. I live 20 minutes from Maadi on a Friday... any other day it takes no less than 40 minutes but usually an hour...


That just sounds painful..Guess I'll have to get used to this...I need to find a hobby for the time I'm stuck in traffic.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> That just sounds painful..Guess I'll have to get used to this...I need to find a hobby for the time I'm stuck in traffic.




Paper work... thats what I do..


----------



## Whiskey96

BTW, The Karvin is also Indian-owned - extended Oberoi family, and also has Indian Chef(s)....
Kaval, the owner should be able to steer you in the right direction....


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Thanks for the info. Could u also pls tell me where it is situated?


----------



## Lanason

I love the Karvin - had my birthday party there last week - 15 of us. My wife said, and I quote "best restaurant in Cairo"

I would not live in Maadi personally - cus i work out on the Ismaila road and the kids go to school in Katameya. so for practicality its a no brainer.
Maadi does have more shops, restaurnats, etc but I find living "out" in Rehab nice - the air is cleaner cus it's out of town and on a slight hill :eyebrows:


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Oops. Missed a free dinner  still no one tells me where this is. Is this near the IC?


----------



## Whiskey96

Karvin Hotel...

11 Mohamed Ebeid St. Off El Nozha St.
Also easily approached from Merghani Street, the turn-off is a narrow road
(turn left at end of the street...)
diagonally opposite McDonalds.....


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Thanks for the info on Karvin. I am sitting right now in "Indira", the desi restaurant located in Holiday Inn. You can access it from the level -2 from the mall as well. Got Kingfisher beer as well wouldn't recommend it to non desis. I am having it purely on sentimental values. 

Have ordered an Aloo mutter with garlic naan. Then will try the chicken Biriyani and the kulfi for desert. Reviews to be posted later on. 

The chefs name is "Vikram" n he has been around for over six years in Cairo. 

The ambience is ok and no customers except for a family here. This does not inspire confidence in the food.


----------



## MensEtManus

On the contrary, I tend to like empty restaurants. I feel you always get better quality food as the chef is not rushed. Very crowded restaurants make me nervous and I tend not to eat at crowded places unless it is a folklore type of thing ...


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

well.. my hunch was right...the food is in my opinion just not upto mark with even dhaba(road side vendor) standards back in India...but the people are nice...gave me a complimentary chicken curry bowl and strawberry with cream...all i ate was the strawberries. Man it was so dissapointing..i was so expecting it to be nice...would have solved a lot of my problems. As for now the hunt goes on...


----------



## Lanason

Sujith-Thomas said:


> well.. my hunch was right...the food is in my opinion just not upto mark with even dhaba(road side vendor) standards back in India...but the people are nice...gave me a complimentary chicken curry bowl and strawberry with cream...all i ate was the strawberries. Man it was so dissapointing..i was so expecting it to be nice...would have solved a lot of my problems. As for now the hunt goes on...


what did I tell you:-:confused2:
"The Holiday Inn city stars has an Indian restaurant but expensive - average food quality!" :


----------



## MaidenScotland

MensEtManus said:


> On the contrary, I tend to like empty restaurants. I feel you always get better quality food as the chef is not rushed. Very crowded restaurants make me nervous and I tend not to eat at crowded places unless it is a folklore type of thing ...




I used to be in the restaurant business and you are right.. if you want a great meal, great service then don't eat out at the weekend when the place is busy...


----------



## kbalii

Another "New Indian" in Cairo. And I am in Nasr city currenty. The company guest house is 50 mts from my work place so its great to just hop skip and jump to work. But I guess I will have to find an apartment for myself in the next 2 weeks and move out. I am here with my wife and we find it difficult to get Vegs and Indian ingredients here.

Any help in getting an apartment here would be great. I dont want to move to Maadi as comeing to work might be a big challenge. But if you guys think Maadi is better, I would still be game. I understand that not knowing arabic here is a curse and without help I am going to go no where...


----------



## txlstewart

kbalii said:


> Another "New Indian" in Cairo. And I am in Nasr city currenty. The company guest house is 50 mts from my work place so its great to just hop skip and jump to work. But I guess I will have to find an apartment for myself in the next 2 weeks and move out. I am here with my wife and we find it difficult to get Vegs and Indian ingredients here.
> 
> Any help in getting an apartment here would be great. I dont want to move to Maadi as comeing to work might be a big challenge. But if you guys think Maadi is better, I would still be game. I understand that not knowing arabic here is a curse and without help I am going to go no where...


The nice thing about living in Maadi is that since there are a lot of expats, you can find local shopkeepers who speak some English. (That can also "dilute" the experience of living in Egypt.)

I communte from Maadi to New Cairo--if you have a driver, then it's not that bad.


----------



## kbalii

Which brings me to the next question... How much is a driver's salary?

I intend to visit Maadi this weekend to get a better feel of things.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

kbalii said:


> Another "New Indian" in Cairo. And I am in Nasr city currenty. The company guest house is 50 mts from my work place so its great to just hop skip and jump to work. But I guess I will have to find an apartment for myself in the next 2 weeks and move out. I am here with my wife and we find it difficult to get Vegs and Indian ingredients here.
> 
> Any help in getting an apartment here would be great. I dont want to move to Maadi as comeing to work might be a big challenge. But if you guys think Maadi is better, I would still be game. I understand that not knowing arabic here is a curse and without help I am going to go no where...


Hey Kbalii, welcome to Cairo...Me work at Nasr City too.. so thats good. I am currently staying at the intercontinental at Nasr City...am planning on looking at some places in Al Rehab and Katameya Heights...I think Katameya Heights is very close to Nasr city..Infact I am planning to go today..if you wanna come along, feel free..we could take a look at some of the properties on hand.. 

I dunno anything abt groceries or where we can find them..suggest you pm ktduggal...she is going to move out of the hotel and into her flat very soon...I am pretty sure she knws where to get what...I have PM you my contact no...feel free to call me anytime...I will be here till friday morning.


----------



## txlstewart

kbalii said:


> Which brings me to the next question... How much is a driver's salary?
> 
> I intend to visit Maadi this weekend to get a better feel of things.


Taxi to Maadi from Nasr City should be around 40 LE. If you get a driver, then the length of time would factor in. Also, the driver would know how to get you back to where you are staying in Nasr City.

When you go to Maadi, go to the CSA (] as they have FREE maps of Maadi that are very helpful!


----------



## kbalii

*Count me in*



Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hey Kbalii, welcome to Cairo...Me work at Nasr City too.. so thats good. I am currently staying at the intercontinental at Nasr City...am planning on looking at some places in Al Rehab and Katameya Heights...I think Katameya Heights is very close to Nasr city..Infact I am planning to go today..if you wanna come along, feel free..we could take a look at some of the properties on hand..
> 
> I dunno anything abt groceries or where we can find them..suggest you pm ktduggal...she is going to move out of the hotel and into her flat very soon...I am pretty sure she knws where to get what...I have PM you my contact no...feel free to call me anytime...I will be here till friday morning.


Hi Sujith

Count me in. It would be great to checkout some places nearby. I would give you a call around 5 PM (thats the time my administrator told my number would be activated).

I have no idea where your hotel is but know where KFC is here. So we can have a meeting point or something of that sort!!

Regards
Arun


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Hi Arun,

The problem is that I am scheduled to meet the Realtor by 3 PM for the property viewing...If you could just come over there we could meet up. or you can ask your driver to drop you to 9 Elmasanea St. Ind. Zone and ask for the Savola Headquarters. if you choose to come there, meet me at the west golf gate at 3 pm.

IC is adjacent to the City Stars. I dunno much to tell you the route either.

Regards,


----------



## kbalii

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> The problem is that I am scheduled to meet the Realtor by 3 PM for the property viewing...If you could just come over there we could meet up. or you can ask your driver to drop you to 9 Elmasanea St. Ind. Zone and ask for the Savola Headquarters. if you choose to come there, meet me at the west golf gate at 3 pm.
> 
> IC is adjacent to the City Stars. I dunno much to tell you the route either.
> 
> Regards,


I guess I would make it mate. Happy viewing!


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Do u mean you can make it or can't you? If you can't don't worry., ill keep u posted


----------



## kbalii

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Do u mean you can make it or can't you? If you can't don't worry., ill keep u posted


Meant wouldnt... sorry typo!!!:ranger:


----------



## anandsdk

*Hi Sujith*

Hello People,

Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you. 


Hi Sujith,

My Name is Anand. I m from Kerala India. I m staying at Nasr City.. Please give you no so tht i can contact you or call me on


----------



## Lanason

anandsdk said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you.
> 
> 
> Hi Sujith,
> 
> My Name is Anand. I m from Kerala India. I m staying at Nasr City.. Please give you no so tht i can contact you or call me on xxxxxxxxxxx


not a good idea to put phone no on open forum - anyway Welcome in Egypt and to this place we call the forum:eyebrows:


----------



## kbalii

anandsdk said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you.
> 
> 
> Hi Sujith,
> 
> My Name is Anand. I m from Kerala India. I m staying at Nasr City.. Please give you no so tht i can contact you or call me on


Hi Anand

Welcome to Cairo. I am planning to stay in Rehab as well. Close gated community with a couple of South Indian friends. I have been in Cairo for like 10 days, visited Maadi as well but have chosen to stay in Rehab. House hunting in full swing.

Will send you my mobile number.

Regards


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Hi guys, I am currently out of the country and will be coming back next week. I have located a place in Rehab and the HR is finalizing the paperwork as we speak.

Anand:

Hi, welcome to Cairo...Good to find another mallu here. I will get in touch with you next week..

kbalii :

Good choice, I think  Happy house hunting...

Lanason : 

Howdy! Neighbor


----------



## Aliya A

*How r u doing???*



Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hello People,
> 
> Just landed in Cairo on a deputation for 2 years. COMPLETELY LOST! Any Indians around? I am currently staying at the Intercontinental City Stars at Nasr City. Planning on staying at Al Rehab. Any suggestions? Looking to meet Indians in and around that area. Please do drop me a PM with your number and I will contact you.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Sujith,

how r u doing ??I have been reading your thread...
Did u find any Indian friends??Did U relocate To rehab???
I am flying in after two days.
Rehab is a nice place to live in....
lets connect....cheers Aliyah


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Aliya A said:


> Hi Sujith,
> 
> how r u doing ??I have been reading your thread...
> Did u find any Indian friends??Did U relocate To rehab???
> I am flying in after two days.
> Rehab is a nice place to live in....
> lets connect....cheers Aliyah


Hey Aliya,

I did find a lovely couple...but they left last week to India....So the hunting resumes...i have finalized my apartment in Rehab and will move in on the 10th of May. Have a BT for a 2 weeks so will not be in the country till then. Keep in touch...


----------



## MaidenScotland

There is an Indian women association.
[email protected]

Urvashi Mehta 0125413434 or Renuka 0103309229


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

HI Maiden,

Been a while...How have you been doing?? Thanks for the info...will surely pass on the contact number to my wife when she lands here..

Weird request, I know, but do u know where I can get my hands on a puppy???


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sujith-Thomas said:


> HI Maiden,
> 
> Been a while...How have you been doing?? Thanks for the info...will surely pass on the contact number to my wife when she lands here..
> 
> Weird request, I know, but do u know where I can get my hands on a puppy???





It is always better to try and get a pup/dog from a shelter.. never buy one from a pet shop

Volunteering at an Animal Shelter in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

ESMA 'Egyptian Society for Mercy to Animals' | Facebook


----------



## kbalii

*Welcome to Rehab*



Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hey Aliya,
> 
> I did find a lovely couple...but they left last week to India....So the hunting resumes...i have finalized my apartment in Rehab and will move in on the 10th of May. Have a BT for a 2 weeks so will not be in the country till then. Keep in touch...


I have moved to Rehab and love it there. Dont worry there are quite a few Indian / South Indian families there.

I am in touch with Anand and I have sent you a message with my Mobile number in it.


----------



## Aliya A

kbalii said:


> I have moved to Rehab and love it there. Dont worry there are quite a few Indian / South Indian families there.
> 
> I am in touch with Anand and I have sent you a message with my Mobile number in it.


WoW!!! Thanks so much!!I am still in Dubai....will travel in a few days


----------



## sarahrqe

This may come a bit too late but the Indian Embassy is in Zamalek. There is a thriving Indian community in Cairo but they don't tend to advertise much.

I would suggest making your way over there and seeing what they have in the way events listings, message boards, etc. There are a lot of good Indian restaurants in Cairo, all staffed by Indians so there must be an Indian area somewhere.

My partner is British but ethnically Indian - his parents emigrated to the UK from northwestern India. My SO speaks Hindi fluently and we have one other Indian friend that we see regularly. PM me if any of this interests you.

Cheers!


----------



## Aliya A

sarahrqe said:


> This may come a bit too late but the Indian Embassy is in Zamalek. There is a thriving Indian community in Cairo but they don't tend to advertise much.
> 
> I would suggest making your way over there and seeing what they have in the way events listings, message boards, etc. There are a lot of good Indian restaurants in Cairo, all staffed by Indians so there must be an Indian area somewhere.
> 
> My partner is British but ethnically Indian - his parents emigrated to the UK from northwestern India. My SO speaks Hindi fluently and we have one other Indian friend that we see regularly. PM me if any of this interests you.
> 
> Cheers!


wowo this sounds exciting and intresting...I am gonna be in cairo in a week or two...will connect!! wish i cud e mail u or sumthing


----------



## MaidenScotland

sarahrqe said:


> This may come a bit too late but the Indian Embassy is in Zamalek. There is a thriving Indian community in Cairo but they don't tend to advertise much.
> 
> I would suggest making your way over there and seeing what they have in the way events listings, message boards, etc. There are a lot of good Indian restaurants in Cairo, all staffed by Indians so there must be an Indian area somewhere.
> 
> My partner is British but ethnically Indian - his parents emigrated to the UK from northwestern India. My SO speaks Hindi fluently and we have one other Indian friend that we see regularly. PM me if any of this interests you.
> 
> Cheers!




I don't know where you have found one good Indian Restaurant never mind lots as I have yet to find one that sells good food at a reasonable price, Khandahar over priced and not that good as is the Mena House nor have I found one that is staffed by Indians, there might be a token Indian but the rest are Egyptians. My husband is from Southall so I know a good curry when I taste one, plus I have a Bangladeshi who works for me and cooks me a curry.


----------



## Aliya A

sarahrqe said:


> This may come a bit too late but the Indian Embassy is in Zamalek. There is a thriving Indian community in Cairo but they don't tend to advertise much.
> 
> I would suggest making your way over there and seeing what they have in the way events listings, message boards, etc. There are a lot of good Indian restaurants in Cairo, all staffed by Indians so there must be an Indian area somewhere.
> 
> My partner is British but ethnically Indian - his parents emigrated to the UK from northwestern India. My SO speaks Hindi fluently and we have one other Indian friend that we see regularly. PM me if any of this interests you.
> 
> Cheers!


wowo this sounds exciting and intresting...I am gonna be in cairo in a week or two...will connect!! wish i cud e mail u or sumthing


----------



## MaidenScotland

Aliya A said:


> wowo this sounds exciting and intresting...I am gonna be in cairo in a week or two...will connect!! wish i cud e mail u or sumthing




Please do not use text speech on the forum.

Regular posters have a private message facility


----------



## Whiskey96

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know where you have found one good Indian Restaurant never mind lots as I have yet to find one that sells good food at a reasonable price, Khandahar over priced and not that good as is the Mena House nor have I found one that is staffed by Indians, there might be a token Indian but the rest are Egyptians. My husband is from Southall so I know a good curry when I taste one, plus I have a Bangladeshi who works for me and cooks me a curry.


Try the Karvin in Heliopolis, Maiden... you might be pleasantly surprised.. as a number of Brit. Indiaholics swear by it...

You can eat in the downstairs restaurant, or more casually in the rooftop bar,
where they serve the same menu......


----------



## sarahrqe

@ Aliya A - my suggestion was that you go to the Indian embassy - you don't need my email address for that, you can just go!  If you want to contact me, you are welcome to PM me, but I generally do not post my email address or other contact details on forums. Nothing personal, it is just a policy.

@maiden - my partner (ethnically Indian, grew up in england but his parents were off the boat) has found a number of authentic Indian restaurants here. He often speaks Hindi to them when we order so unless Egyptians have learned Hindi, they must be the real deal...One we order from frequently is the one at the Orabi hotel. Also Raoucha Kandahar - Mohandiseen and Nawab.

You can find the last two listed on Otlob - homepage (my favorite way to order food in Cairo) and the other one you have to call the Orabi Hotel in Giza.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

*Wifi*

Hey Guys,
Back in Cairo with a bout of severe cold/ flu that has left me mentally handicapped to make any serious decisions…would love to know what kind of DSL I should be installing in my house. Seriously, have no energy to be searching the net for reviews…Help wanted and much appreciated.


----------



## kbalii

Sujith-Thomas said:


> Hey Guys,
> Back in Cairo with a bout of severe cold/ flu that has left me mentally handicapped to make any serious decisions…would love to know what kind of DSL I should be installing in my house. Seriously, have no energy to be searching the net for reviews…Help wanted and much appreciated.


Sujith

You need a land line for an ADSL connection. I suppose you have it already. Now you will have to check if that number has been using services of any ADSL providers previously. If so there is a good chance the number has not been released yet. If this is the case its better you have a connection from where the last connection was. If not, you can shop for providers.

Vodafone has a good offer going now with a free modem and all the monthly prices are around the same, give or take 10 pounds.

I heard the service quality is best in Vodafone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Hey Arun,

Thanks for the info bro. Will go for Vodafone. 

We should get together sometime for drinks. I am staying in Group 88.


----------



## Sujith-Thomas

Recommendations for a dentist required! have looked at maadi dental centre. Was looking forward to having some happy gas, but was informed that it has been banned for over 2 years now. Looks like I will have to endure the horrendous local anest. Please recommend. And they want 2 k for a root canal. Is that the norm?


----------



## sridharn

Hi I am Sridhar. I had come to Cario 3 weeks back, I have not seen any indian here. I stay in Mokattam. If any one staying around please do let me know.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sridharn said:


> Hi I am Sridhar. I had come to Cario 3 weeks back, I have not seen any indian here. I stay in Mokattam. If any one staying around please do let me know.


Try joining Internations Cairo.. meet lots of people.. just google internations cairo and follow the links, good luck


----------



## drsachinks

Hi Sujith - Welcome to Egypt.
There is an Indian community forum which you can be a member.
Do let me know if you need any help. I am live in Giza at 6th October City.
Where are you working?


----------



## NileshMore

Hi folks,
I am from Mumbai and staying at Madinaty for last one month and now able to manage a little with local language. 
My office is in New Cairo and I travel daily to work place. 
I would like to connect with Indians here in Cairo, espcially if there is anyone in Madinaty. 
I am right now staying alone and it becomes a big challenge for me to spend weekends with out actually knowing anybody.
Kindly contact me such that we hangout and really make Egyptian experience a fun.
I have also enrolled to couple of Facebook pages which relates to Indian community and Indians in Cairo but till now I have not received any feedback or connection.

Hope this forum helps me to connect with people.

Regards
Nilesh More


----------



## alok5432

Dear forum members
Hello
My name is Alok, I am from India.
I have job offer in one of the oil / gas industry based @ Cairo. I have been trying to connect to any indians who have been living there for some time.
This is to get general ideas about moving / living in Cairo, with or without family.
The offer I have is good one, but before deciding i need to to discuss this with few of the indians who are already there.
Also request to talk over whatsapp call.
Would really appreciate if anybody is able to help/guide. I need to decide within 3-4 days.
Thanks all
Best Regards
Alok


----------



## NileshMore

alok5432 said:


> Dear forum members
> Hello
> My name is Alok, I am from India.
> I have job offer in one of the oil / gas industry based @ Cairo. I have been trying to connect to any indians who have been living there for some time.
> This is to get general ideas about moving / living in Cairo, with or without family.
> The offer I have is good one, but before deciding i need to to discuss this with few of the indians who are already there.
> Also request to talk over whatsapp call.
> Would really appreciate if anybody is able to help/guide. I need to decide within 3-4 days.
> Thanks all
> Best Regards
> Alok




Hi connect me by email


----------



## hurghadapat

NileshMore said:


> Hi connect me by email


alok5432 needs to make four more posts to enable his PM facility then you can give personal details by PM, but why not post any information you have on the forum where it may be of use to other forum members


----------



## alok5432

hurghadapat said:


> alok5432 needs to make four more posts to enable his PM facility then you can give personal details by PM, but why not post any information you have on the forum where it may be of use to other forum members


Thank you very much for your reply. Will try to do so.


----------



## alok5432

NileshMore said:


> Hi connect me by email


Dear mr Nilesh,
Thank you for your quick response.
This is my 3rd post. 
Hopefully will make it 4 soon.
Meanwhile if you are on Facebook.
Could you please search "Alok Kharwar"
My profile picture is set to full Black Colour ( no pic )
You can send PM on facebook, so we can connect immediately
Thank you very much for your help.


----------

